# Type 1 Cyclists on Team Novo Nordisk wear FreeStyle Libre 2



## Amity Island (Sep 15, 2020)

World's Only Team of Professional Cyclists with Type 1 Diabetes Will Keep Racing
					

Team Novo Nordisk will continue training and supporting professional cyclists with diabetes, as well as conducting research on diabetes and exercise, for another three years




					diatribe.org


----------



## helli (Sep 16, 2020)

Interesting to read "14 of the 16 riders use multiple daily injections for their insulin therapy"
I expected professional cyclists to be pumping. 
I understand pumps can get in the way with some sports so was not surprised to read that Chris Pennell, the rugby player, injects but as a non-contact sport, I thought the pump was unlikely to be knocked when cycling.


----------



## Amity Island (Sep 16, 2020)

helli said:


> Interesting to read "14 of the 16 riders use multiple daily injections for their insulin therapy"


Helli, that impressed me too!


----------

